# Silt fence.



## Gld700 (Aug 12, 2012)

What machine do you guys use for installing silt fence. Thinking about investing in a trencher for skid steer Thoughts?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'd look at one of these.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

What he suggested... In addition you have lots of equipment options you can use for that, everything will be based on the property you be working on, access to the property, any maneuverability restrictions, the type of soil you be dealing with, etc. but most importantly how much you're willing to spend.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

My sub uses a mini to dig the trench and his guys come behind, install the fence by hand and backfill. If I were doing it a trencher on the skid steer seems like the best way to go about it, leaves you with nicer material to backfill with. Is it for one job or are you looking to start installing a bunch?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Mini, trencher, dozer, excavator or by hand depending on site conditions. Wide open area we usually use mini. If lots of trees and we can't get around with mini we'll use trencher. 

What Day posted looks good if you have room. Not sure where/how stakes were getting put in but I didn't have sound on video.

Remember being a kid and my father left me and another guy with 1000' of silt fence to be installed. Picks, shovel and sledgehammer were the tools. Tons of roots so it was slow going. My father got there towards end of day. I thought we were doing well until I saw the look on his face. 

Never understood why we can't cut trees and then install silt fence before stumping site


----------



## Gld700 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for the replies. We install fence on just about every job we do these days unless were doing waterways and rock structures for farmers. Officials seem to be cracking down pretty hard on this for the last few years here in west ky I was thinking the trencher for ease of filling as well as mobility in tight places Been using mini x some but much harder to backfill and slower than trenching


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

We use a Tommy. same as dayexco's video. plow it in and go back with skid steer to push in posts, tie it up and go. trenching and backfilling seems like a lot of extra labor that is not needed with a plow


----------



## NicParish (Aug 15, 2013)

dayexco said:


> i'd look at one of these.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMJBsCNlIMU


I second this!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

My area is all glacier rock. You will never get a trencher or a silt fence installer anywhere near it. We use an excavator and I run parallel to the fence and cup it out with the teeth. Sometimes I need to dig the rocks and boulders out and have to dig a hole to find some nice dirt to fill it. We always place wood chips on both sides of the silt fence.

We also have a large ripper shank that pins on our quick coupler that we us. We have a 6" wide tooth on the shank.

Here is a pic similar to our ripper shank.


----------

